
Ask HN: How to work remotely for US company? - codecurve
I&#x27;ve just signed on for a new role with a US company but I&#x27;m a resident in the UK and I&#x27;m not sure what the best way to handle wages is. I&#x27;ll seek official tax advice in the UK, but in the meantime I&#x27;m hoping that HN has others in the same position.<p>The suggestion is that I set up as an independent contractor and work as self-employed, but I&#x27;m slightly concerned that it will flag up the &quot;disguised employee&quot; catch with IR35. It&#x27;d be great to hear from anyone with experience or advice here.
======
Down_n_Out
I work as an independent contractor, self-employed, for a US company.
Currently we're using Transferwise.com for payments. You'll probably need to
fill in a form W-8BEN (Certificate of Foreign Status of Beneficial Owner for
United States Tax Withholding and Reporting (Individuals)).

